# Tomoya's Twilight Princess HD Project



## Tomoya Hamasaki (Jun 8, 2015)

*COMPLETION PERCENTAGE: *32%

*LATEST YOUTUBE VIDEO*



*DESCRIPTION*
I've decided to retexture Twilight Princess GC! I wanted to keep the original textures, but convert them into HD format as much as possible, and also add a little Skyward Sword style. Twilight Princess was suppose to aim towards a dark look+feel, but failed miserably by the power of blurry/ugly textures. The game also lacks lighting effects and shadow effects, so I'm working on getting shader addons(ReShade, SweetFX, etc.) to become compatible with the game. I'm aiming to get SSAO or HBAO, and DoF to work properly. I've seen some people that had success with some effects, but no tutorial. I NEED SOME HELP WITH APPLYING THOSE EFFECTS! I really want to get Twilight Princess polished as much as possible. The textures, that I've done, are looking beautiful, but the lackluster of HBAO, SSAO, and DoF is killing the feel. I know it's possible to get the effects working because I have successfully implemented HBAO and DoF on the Project64 ROMS(Majora's Mask, OoT, and Conker.) So yeah...

*SCREENSHOTS! (NEW; MAY 24, 2015)*


Spoiler



















Will upload more 



I will like to release the download of the ALPHA texture pack! Below is the download link. GO CRAZY! The changes to link have not been uploaded, yet. I'll be uploading them, as soon as possible. It will be considered a patch 

Keep checking this post for any patches.

*DOWNLOADS*

*DOWNLOAD SIZE:* 1.24 GB





*INSTALLATION GUIDE*

Simply watch this video I made:


*DOWNLOAD LINKS REFERRED FROM THE VIDEO*

_Ishiiruka Download_

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/7f78x2czhknfrmr/AABUNENHyho1w1OlYZ7HeBbWa/Ishiiruka.360(e08fa67).x64.zip?dl=0

_ReShade x64/64bit_
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4fqDIMi91YMRzlvaS1FYVM4Skk/view?usp=sharing

_ReShade x86/32bit_
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4fqDIMi91YMY3g4YjRiSFVISUE/view?usp=sharing

_Richard's ReShade Preset_
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4fqDIMi91YMOGZlNmdWa3l3S00/view?usp=sharing

_Twilight Princess HD ALPHA 0.1.0_
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4fqDIMi91YMOTl1UXItZ3NsYnc/view?usp=sharing

_Watch Me Stream the Pack and Show the Process of Creating Textures Live_
http://www.twitch.tv/tomoyahamasaki

*NOTE*
You can customize the settings to your liking. If the game slows down, using SSAO, try turning down the "SSAO Quality" slider or perhaps the "Sample Range" slider. If you are still experiencing an FPS drop, try disabling Anti-Aliasing by setting it to "None" or try using a lower "Internal Resolution." If none of that helps, then you can just use DoF by selecting "DOF" in the "Post-Processing Effect" drop-down menu.

I also want to let everybody know that 90% of the textures, including Link and Epona, and all characters, are completely redrawn by me, digitally. I DID NOT USE ANY GOOGLE IMAGES! I Enlarge the texture with Alien Blow-up, and then trace it. If I am not satisfied with certain Twilight Princess textures, I remake them, completely(making them different, my style.)

*AMAZING PEOPLE PART OF THE CAST
Tino:* Ishiiruka Developer | SSAO and DoF Implementation(more to come!)
*Richard(rlaugh0095):* Supporter | Creates HD Gameplay Videos of Our Pack
*Tomoya:* Texture Artist
*Sylux:* Future engine improvements hacks developer/modder


----------



## Shinon (Jun 9, 2015)

Tomoya Hamasaki said:


> *COMPLETION PERCENTAGE: *32%
> 
> *LATEST YOUTUBE VIDEO(OLD TEXTURES DEMONSTRATION)*
> 
> ...



The HD edit versionIt looks like its from OOC ocarina of time


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 9, 2015)

On one hand, I find what you're doing interesting, but on the other hand, I think the ridiculously bright colors completely eliminate the more serious tone the story is trying to set. For some reason, the greens really remind me of Super Mario 64 as well. I get it if you don't think the original textures quite did what the developers wanted, but I don't think doing a total 180 is exactly a solution.


----------



## MaskedRed (Jun 9, 2015)

Hopefully the new textures you said you were doing Retain more of a gritty and dark tone because these texture regardless of HD just ruin the tone of the whole game, that style(alpha 1) would fit best in Wind Waker/Skyward Sword.


----------



## Tomoya Hamasaki (Jun 9, 2015)

Did you guys look at my latest fix? The comparison video is wicked outdated. I took all of the complaints and applied. Check the "Screenshots" spoiler, and you'll see the revisions. I basically made the textures look like OoT 3D, but with enhanced TP color shader. I really need to upload a new comparison video. People think the video is what's to come.


----------



## Elrinth (Jun 9, 2015)

needz new comparison video! your new progress is AMAZING.


----------



## freakzilla5 (Jun 9, 2015)

Tomoya posted an gorgeous update in another forum .


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jun 9, 2015)

My Laptop sucks with Dolphin so sadly I can't play this. I wish it was an GCM then I could change it to ISO an use it with Nintendont.


----------



## Catastrophic (Jun 9, 2015)

The screenshots really do look incredible. This won't be playable on a Wii, will it?


----------



## omega59 (Jun 10, 2015)

I saw your post on the dolphin emulator forums from April. There is already a HD remake btw on their forums along with many other games. Hypatia has remade so many now.

https://forums.dolphin-emu.org/Thread-gc-zelda-twilight-princess-hd-texture-pack-update-pag-7
http://onthegreatsea.tumblr.com/tagged/texture-experiments


----------



## freakzilla5 (Jun 10, 2015)

Catastrophic said:


> The screenshots really do look incredible. This won't be playable on a Wii, will it?



Sadly no. But if your pc is strong enough to handle dolphin you shouldn't have a problem setting up/running it.


----------



## Elrinth (Jun 10, 2015)

I have a feeling that even new Zelda Wii U ain't gonna look as good as Tomoya's high res textures.


----------



## Sunny_lovely (Jun 10, 2015)

the grass is a bit too much green


----------



## freakzilla5 (Jun 10, 2015)

Sunny_lovely said:


> the grass is a bit too much green


If you're talking about the grass in the video, that is based on his old textures. He has completely changed his style now. Look at the comparison pic for an idea of what the grass will look like. (right)


----------



## Sunny_lovely (Jun 10, 2015)

freakzilla5 said:


> If you're talking about the grass in the video, that is based on his old textures. He has completely changed his style now. Look at the comparison pic for an idea of what the grass will look like. (right)


I cannot see the image for some wierd reason


----------



## migles (Jun 10, 2015)

no likes? @Tomoya Hamasaki don't take it wrong, people are so lazy to click a damn button.

keep your good work, will look foward to this project


----------



## TecXero (Jun 10, 2015)

I liked the brighter colors of the earlier versions, but it still looks great. It wouldn't surprise me if a cut down version could run on the Wii via something like Nintendont. Not sure what its cheat engine is capable of, but I wouldn't say it's impossible. If someone really wants to run it on their Wii, Nintendont is open source so anyone can look into it.


----------



## Tomoya Hamasaki (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 11, 2015)

Elrinth said:


> I have a feeling that even new Zelda Wii U ain't gonna look as good as Tomoya's high res textures.


Of course it won't, Zelda U is going with Celshaded graphics, which is not a realistic output (but nice cartoonish effects)


----------



## TecXero (Jun 11, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Of course it won't, Zelda U is going with Celshaded graphics, which is not a realistic output (but nice cartoonish effects)


Good doesn't really mean realistic. Good is somewhat subjective. I tend to prefer vivid colors and simplistic styles myself. It mostly just comes down to opinion.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 11, 2015)

TecXero said:


> Good doesn't really mean realistic. Good is somewhat subjective. I tend to prefer vivid colors and simplistic styles myself. It mostly just comes down to opinion.


Zelda U is going to look very beautiful, to my point of view


----------



## TecXero (Jun 11, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Zelda U is going to look very beautiful, to my point of view


I think it looks great, considering the hardware. I will have to wait and try it out before I think about buying it, though. After Skyward Sword, Spirit Tracks, and Phantom Hourglass, I'm still wary about new Zelda games, even with the great N64 3DS remakes and the awesome ALBW.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 11, 2015)

I like both styles. No need to stick to one style. I do wonder how this will look in comparison when Nintendo finally remakes this thing in HD.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 11, 2015)

I wish someone would do this for the Wii version, but without the Skyward Sword style shit. And re-do Skyward Sword with dark and gritty textures, like twilight Princess. Then it wouldn't feel like I'm playing "Link's Muddy-Pastel-Colored Easter Adventure!".


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 11, 2015)

Jayro said:


> I wish someone would do this for the Wii version, but without the Skyward Sword style shit. And re-do Skyward Sword with dark and gritty textures, like twilight Princess. Then it wouldn't feel like I'm playing "Link's Muddy-Pastel-Colored Easter Adventure!".


 This is what I am talking about. Needless having the same style each time. These people are so boring.


----------



## freakzilla5 (Jun 19, 2015)

Another mega update by T -


----------



## Tomoya Hamasaki (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## リンク(Link) (Sep 22, 2015)

Hey, I'm relatively new, and have installed your textures, but I just wish an installer was made for the Shaders that automatically determines what settings need to be set.
Also, I can't find a download for the custom Dolphin version needed for the Shaders


----------



## YugamiSekai (Sep 22, 2015)

Possible with modding...? (If twilight princess is moddable)


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Sep 23, 2015)

Ahh... if only this worked on the Wii -- that would be epic.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 23, 2015)

kprovost7314 said:


> Possible with modding...? (If twilight princess is moddable)


It is, but the Wii isn't capable of loading textures at that high of a resolution


----------



## YugamiSekai (Sep 23, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> It is, but the Wii isn't capable of loading textures at that high of a resolution


Wii U Twilight Princesss modding confirmed?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 23, 2015)

kprovost7314 said:


> Wii U Twilight Princesss modding confirmed?


Any game is moddable through Riivolution (Wii)

Edit: Oh, I see what you're saying now lol


----------



## YugamiSekai (Sep 23, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Any game is moddable through Riivolution (Wii)


Making the XMLs are kind of complicated though...


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Sep 23, 2015)

kprovost7314 said:


> Making the XMLs are kind of complicated though...


It looks very simple. I made my MKWii patch using this template. 

http://rvlution.net/riivolution/images/2/20/MKWtemplate.xml

_This XML will load any files made for Mario Kart Wii. Simply place your files in the /mkw folder (ex: SD:/mkw/farm_course.szs)._


----------



## TecXero (Sep 23, 2015)

I'd imagine something like this could be done on the Wii with something like Nintendont, but you'd have to code Nintendont to be able to load something like this. Not only that, you'd have to lower the quality of the pack to fit the restrictions of the Wii. Not impossible, just a lot of work with minor benefits.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Sep 23, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> It looks very simple. I made my MKWii patch using this template.
> 
> http://rvlution.net/riivolution/images/2/20/MKWtemplate.xml
> 
> _This XML will load any files made for Mario Kart Wii. Simply place your files in the /mkw folder (ex: SD:/mkw/farm_course.szs)._


I tried making one for SimCity Creator (just for music replacement), never again...


----------



## JamesRustler (Nov 7, 2015)

Which shader is being used in this screenshot?
http://puu.sh/iirbs/d8f0ff156b.png


----------



## kbmarinha (Nov 8, 2015)

Pretty cool but the textures remind me of banjo kazooie


----------



## YugamiSekai (Nov 8, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> It is, but the Wii isn't capable of loading textures at that high of a resolution


I was thinking more of a Skyward Sword style.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 8, 2015)

kprovost7314 said:


> I was thinking more of a Skyward Sword style.


Then yes, I believe that's already a thing. You would load the mod with Riivolution

Edit: Ha! Knew I saw it somewhere: https://gbatemp.net/threads/skyward-sword-texture-pack-for-twilight-princess-project.345365/


----------

